#    0

## brtehnika

.
, ,    .
   03.03.2020,    29 ,   (-)   .
 - 29       1      ,      3         /       4    3 ,    180    3 ?

----------

4    3

----------

!
  ,     0% .      10%  990 .     990      900    ?

----------

> !
>   ,     0% .      10%  990 .     990      900    ?


900      0%.     .

----------

)))  ,    !

----------

